# Death Race BMW for sale



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Apparently it's being sold "as is".
I don't think the car can be CPO'd
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DEAT...&_trkparms=65:-1|39:1|240:1318#ht_4686wt_1484


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF? Is the right spot for the gunner?

FM


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

I think people would be more apt to get the hell out of your way when you come up behind them in the left lane! :rofl:


----------



## the_brouhaha (Aug 21, 2008)

Hahaha wow, 250-300k to make it look like a rusted P.O.S bucket, are those the m5 rims? From the newer models?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

thats so awesome I want to build a death race car!


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> thats so awesome I want to build a death race car!


No, no, NO Brit! You're car's FAR too pretty...

Start with an old 3er or something.


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

the_brouhaha said:


> Hahaha wow, 250-300k to make it look like a rusted P.O.S bucket, are those the m5 rims? From the newer models?


No, they are Style 95 from last genration E65/66.


----------

